
NGINX Amplify – Announcing monitoring and configuration assistance platform - akamoroz
https://www.nginx.com/blog/announcing-amplify/
======
frik
The open source Nginx exposes only a few metrics. To get all metrics one would
need the Nginx Plus closed source edition. Now with this service, I am not
sure Nginx is going in the right direction. Also how they handle their HTTP2
and Javascript alike language despite the Lua scripting integration.

Status only with Plus:
[http://nginx.org/en/docs/http/ngx_http_status_module.html](http://nginx.org/en/docs/http/ngx_http_status_module.html)
\- demo:
[http://demo.nginx.com/status.html](http://demo.nginx.com/status.html)

In the open source edition:
[http://nginx.org/en/docs/http/ngx_http_stub_status_module.ht...](http://nginx.org/en/docs/http/ngx_http_stub_status_module.html)

Pretty sad.

~~~
nailer
I chose haproxy over nginx a little while ago, after noticing nginx plus
includes a lot of the load balancing modules that nginx OSS doesn't.

You can of course install them on nginx OSS, but they don't seem to be
documented to the same extent as they would be with nginx plus.

------
chesh
We love Nginx for its incredible performance and resilience. It is the core
technology for the API Gateway as part of 3scale's API Management platform.
The base performance is amazing. For high end throughput scenarios companies
often scale by adding more servers rather than by performance tuning. In our
experience the ROI is dramatically higher in the latter. Amplify is a critical
tool to view visibility into the bottlenecks and which parameters can be
tuned.

